# puck retension



## NivaDriver (Dec 10, 2020)

Hallo

Im new to esspresso and not a native english speeaker so please bare with me.

I brought a used Silvia a coupel of months ago and im loving it, but i have one problem the puck stay up in the grouphead when i remove the portafilter. im dosing 14g in the 40-100-102 basket i belive it is a 14g basket. is ther any solution to this or am i doing somthing wrong. the mashine is stock i belive.

Best regards Rolf the Niva Driver


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Not really nothing wrong as I've had that very thing happen, but if you stick with that lame stock basket you might want to decrease your dose a bit, maybe up to .5 gram and see how that goes. One of the absolute best changes I made to mine was switching to the Rancilio 103 basket, which is 'sized' at 18 grams, but my average dose (depending on roast level/density) averages 19.3 grams. I've been updosing for many years and the stock basket was seriously holding me back in the 14-15 gram range. Switching to the 103 basket and the flat screw/screen kit really was a game changer. There's absolutely no doubt the stock hex head screw was digging into the puck when dry, leading to channeling. Yes a machine/group benefits from a bit of headspace for puck expansion, but definitely doesn't have to be very much. I actually like to see a slight screen impression on the spent puck and my extractions speak for themselves.

FWIW definitely don't apologize for any sort of perceived language barrier. Your English is far better than lots of Americans I've been around over many years. Also, espresso (coffee in general) is enjoyed/respected worldwide, so it's awesome you have such interest.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

NivaDriver said:


> Hallo
> 
> Im new to esspresso and not a native english speeaker so please bare with me.
> 
> ...


 Hi Rolf, welcome to the forum and happy driving with your Lada! 😂😊👍

some machine group designs, combined with the type of coffee, basket, dose and grind can cause the puck to be stuck to the shower screen. 
just search "stuck puck" in this forum and you'll see.

I bought a brand new machine and kept getting it. Every single day. It drove me mad. I actually took the machine back to the reseller, in person. We checked it over, nothing wrong. And then, whilst I was there, it never happened. We pulled 15 shots at least. As soon as I brought it home.... it started again. and the difference? The grinder.

anyway, it's just s fact of life and it happens. Sometimes. And then it goes away.... and comes back. Some people say increase the dose... some say decrease... see what works for you. Leave the portafilter in the group for 1 or 2 minutes after pulling a shot... see if that helps.

enjoy the Lada... I mean, the coffee machine. 😂👍


----------



## Iamsami (May 15, 2020)

As mentioned above, loads of variables that cause it. I found using a slightly higher dose fixes it most times (Being careful to not over fill the basket). 
Big thing that I did was upgrade the basket... happened a lot less and you have more room to adjust dose weight.
I also found if it does stick to screen, quick pulse of water flow and it just falls down into the basket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

It used to happen to me all the time before I changed the shower screen to IMS one. I still have the original screw in it, just the screen is different.


----------

